# creating a high gloss finish



## khermsen (Apr 3, 2011)

I have made novelty embedded soaps for party favors.........the transparency is good but the bar surface is dull even after I tried spritzing with alcohol.  I seem to remember seeing a post to creating a high gloss soap finish by painting it with a product.  Any ideas on the method or process used to get a high gloss surface?


----------



## Genny (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the glossiness matters a lot on the base you are using and the temperature you are melting at.  Melt too high and mp loses it's moisture, making it less glossy.
I'm not sure on what you could "paint" on there, maybe vegetable glycerin?


----------



## khermsen (Apr 4, 2011)

I am using a quality M&P product so....perhaps it is the temperature I have used to melt the product.  I will change from melting via  microwave to a slow cooker to heat more evenly and at a lower temperature.  

After creating CP soap successfully, I thought MP would be easy......who knew.......

Thanks Genny for your response.  kh


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it also has to do with the humidity levels at the time of production and after - the moisture will evaporate from your soap if it's not in a sealed wrapping (cling wrap will NOT do - cellophane will keep moisture and scent in)


----------



## khermsen (Apr 4, 2011)

Catmehndi....point well taken on the wrap (cellophone vs. cling wrap).

I haven't produced any product for long term storage yet, but eventually  my out put of soap will exceed the gift giving potential of family and friends...and I will have to consider storage options.....thanks!


----------



## khermsen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up on the "dull surface" repair.  I tried Gennys suggestion to apply vegetable glycerin....I painted a thin application of the vegetable glycerin on the surface, after drying, the surface had a low gloss sheen which was an improvement over the dull finish.


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you know what's strange?  I put my soaps in a salt bath to take the shine off of the soaps and then other people are asking how to make mp shinier


----------



## KathyB (Apr 14, 2011)

> Do you know what's strange?  I put my soaps in a salt bath to take the shine off of the soaps and then other people are asking how to make mp shinier



Genny - could you please explain your salt bath process?  I also do not want my bars to be glossy - I am going for a more natural, organic look.  Thanks!


----------

